# What Fantasy Book Shall I Read Next



## PaddyPrice (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi. What fantasy book should you think I should read next. I am quite new to fantasy and so far I have read Lord Of The Ring. Phil Pullmans Dark Materiral and David Gemmells 'Legend'. What do tou all reckon i should read next?


----------



## Leto (Sep 26, 2005)

Check this thread : http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6228

Although you shouldn't read fantasy but science-fiction.


----------



## Brys (Sep 26, 2005)

Depends what type of book you want. Pullman's dark materials trilogy is a classic - but its definitely YA fantasy as well. Legend is pretty good, and entertaining, but lacking in plot (in ultra-condensed form - there's a big seige. Druss is called the Legend. There is fighting), though if you were thinking about reading Legend, I'd advise trying to find Fritz Leiber's Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser stories -  same subgenre, far higher quality.


----------



## kaneda (Sep 26, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> Check this thread : http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6228
> 
> Although you shouldn't read fantasy but science-fiction.



Pay no attention to leto you should only read fantasy 

I just finished reading legend, it's nothing special for the reasons that Brys said. I would suggest going with the pullman trilogy first, its quite an easy read (young adult) with a good plot.


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 26, 2005)

David Gemmell is your best bet stick with legend and the drenai series and then try his others especially like morningstar and knights of dark reknown


----------



## Leto (Sep 26, 2005)

Fritz Leiber, either in fantasy, science-fiction or horror, is a must-read for anyone.

In YA fantasy, Tailchaser's song by Tad Williams (can't comment on his other fantasy work, have only read Otherworld - a good read bu sci-fi)


----------



## Brys (Sep 26, 2005)

Leto - what other novels would you recommend by Leiber than the Fafhrd and Gray Mouser work? There's quite a lot of it, but I don't know where to start.


----------



## Leto (Sep 26, 2005)

Brys said:
			
		

> Leto - what other novels would you recommend by Leiber than the Fafhrd and Gray Mouser work? There's quite a lot of it, but I don't know where to start.


As a starter, The Wanderer 


> All eyes were watching the eclipse of the Moon when the Wanderer came. Only a few scientists had even suspected its presence, and then, suddenly, it was there, dwarfing and threatening the Moon and wreaking havoc with Earth's tides and weather. The huge, garishly coloured artificial world has only stopped in the Solar system to refuel but its mere presence is a catastrophe for the inhabitants of Earth, who all struggle in their different ways to survive the climatic chaos it unleashes. A brilliant description of the of the days of chaos as total destruction threatens the Earth.


Then, Our Lady of Darkness - one of the best tale of modern era witchcraft.
And on a lighter note, Conjure Wife. Again about "the witchcraft common to all women."
Don't miss his many anthologies too.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Sep 27, 2005)

Our Lady of Darkness and Conjure Wife are both good urban horror/dark fatnasy, especially the former, in which the city itself is a source of dark power. If you like cats, you'd enjoy Leiber's The Green Millenium, which is basically about a little green cat who saves the world.


----------



## Taltos (Sep 27, 2005)

Leibers "Silver Eggheads" is also a nice  horror novel about the future of the literature


----------



## Brys (Sep 27, 2005)

Perhaps we need a Fritz Leiber subforum to discuss all of these!


----------



## bendoran (Sep 28, 2005)

neal asher is a quality read, so is richard morgan and his takishi kovacs series of books. altered carbon is awesome and one of the only books i managed to get many of my non reading friends to indulge in!!


----------



## Leto (Sep 28, 2005)

Brys said:
			
		

> Perhaps we need a Fritz Leiber subforum to discuss all of these!


Definitly we need one.


----------



## GOLLUM (Sep 29, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> Definitly we need one.


Yes perhaps one of the moderators could organise it, although as I understand things these forums get created
as a function of demand over time.

I know I could contribute something to this forum...


----------

